# Nissan Altima 2000-high pitched squealing



## joemcg (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new here... Hi!

I have a question.. when I am driving, I can hear a high pitched squeal outside of my driver's side window, and it is more pronounced in close spaces (obviously...acoustics explain this). I recently had my oil changed and requested that the belts be checked...they were, and the guys at the shop said they had to tighten something (I forget what) and it should be okay. Well, it's back. There is no noise when the car is at rest or idle (it is standard transmission) but it picks up as the car is in gear and moving up to speed. Any ideas on what is causing this? It's rather obnoxious and I think I'm gonna have to take it back to get checked, again.

Thanks for reading!

Joe


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Well it sounds like the belt was not tightened,there is only one belt for alternator,water pump,and power steering,its adjusted by loosening the adjustment bolt on top of alternnator( takes 5 minutes) they will charge you 50 dollors or more-its very simple,dont pay them to do it!!,anyway the A/C also has a belt that comes l;oose,but rarely squeels when loose.


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

What does the squeal sound like? Is it kind of a WEE WEE WEE WEE or is it a monotone squeal? Coming from the driver's side I'd wager it's a wheel bearing going bad or brake pad rubbing.


----------



## sidpat (May 29, 2009)

Hello Guys,
I have a 98 Nissan Altima. I too get a squealing sound when i turn my A/c on. I think the A/c belt is the culprit. But today i talked with a mechanic and he said that it seems to be the A/c compressor in fault. I doubt that the compressor is in fault since I the A/c works pretty good, but i only hear a squealing sound on and off when the A/c switch is on while driving. Can anyone help in suggesting what could be the real problem. If it is the A/c belt what could be the estimate in repairing it?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Everybody check your belt tightness!


----------



## Ryanovelo (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine is doing the same thing...My local shop said it was because the compressor was spinning too fast and causing the belt to squeal. He said it was spinning fast because it was low on freon. However, he refilled it and the air is crisp and cold but the squeal is still there. It's almost like a high pig squeal for half a second...I'm taking it back tomorrow to get them to tighten the belt and if that doesn't work I'm guessing I need a new compressor clutch..?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

How about a new belt and while it's off check the idler and tensioner pulley for a rough bearing or problem and clean serpentine splines on your pulley system that should cure your problem! Use a drill with wire wheel or a stainless steel wire brush....


----------



## Ryanovelo (Aug 1, 2009)

Put a new belt on and its fixed...The old one was major cracked and the sides were getting that glossy look. They also fixed the tensioner pulley...


----------

